# Rode NT2000 or buy a Behringer ecm8000? Cal file for Rode?



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi there

Spent the last couple of days reading up on REW and cannot wait to use it!

I have a Rode NT1 mic (cardiod only) and a more expensive NT2000 which can be set to Omni. I'm wondering whether people would recommend I save my money and use the Rode, or go out and buy the Behringer ECM8000 to use instead? I don't mind spending the money, but I'm not sure how much I'll use it after measuring so thought I'd ask about the Rode first.....

If the Rode is a good choice, I thought I'd check in to see if anyone has made a calibration file for it?

Also, is it true of any mic - including the larger condensors - that they should be oriented vertically (with a 10 - 20% angle) when placed at the listening position to measure the room's response?

One last thing - a hugely massive thanks to the creators, makers, supporters etc. of this software. Simply unbelievable that such quality is avialble for free! 

Cheers

Max


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Max! Thanks for the kind words, and we hope you enjoy using REW. :T

A search for Rode gets quite a few hits so maybe you can find a calibration file for your mic. However, a calibration file will probably be generated from a manufacturer-supplied response graph. Naturally, this will not be as accurate as a custom file generated for your specific mic.

Here are a couple of posts that discuss mic orientation.
Mic orientation post #1
Mic orientation post #2


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response Wayne. I'll check those links out....

Would still be good to hear from anyone their opinions as to whether I should use the Rode or get the Behringer....

Cheers

Max


----------



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi again

A quick update....

Seems that there are distributor probelms with Behringer in the UK at the moment and I'm not having any luck findng an ECM8000 in stock. 

What's the next best thing? If anyone in the Norfolk area (UK) has one they would be willing to loan then please get in touch. I'd be happy to pay...

Cheers

Max

(PS - unless of course I get the thumbs up on using the NT2000)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

From the look of the frequency response plots (on the images tab) the NT2000 should work well, at least above 50Hz - though you would need to avoid whatever setting the blue dashed line corresponds to. You could use that response to generate your own cal file to improve things, though it depends how closely any given mic follows the published plot.


----------



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi John - thanks for the response.

Good news on the wallet that the Rode will be suitable. I thought it was pretty flat response wise but wasn't sure if using a large diaphragm mic would be ok.....which is why I asked.....

I'll read up a little more about orientation (thanks for the links Wayne). My measurements are for a recording studio with a fair amount of absorptive treatment, so my initial thoughts are that a [EDIT] horizontal (ie.e "normal usage") position would be most suitable. Does it make a huge difference? Once I'm set up and running I'll try changing the orientation to observe this for myself, but would still be interesting to hear people's thoughts.

Another thing - should i use the shockmount? 

As for the dotted line on the graph - I'm guessing it is showing the effect of the 20hz - 150hz variable LF roll off the mic has. But I've emailed Rode for confirmation. 

Once I've written a calibration file for the mic, I'll post it up in case it is of use to anyone else.

Cheers

Max


----------

